# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Μεταπροπονητική Διατροφή

## Muscleboss

*Μεταπροπονητική διατροφή*

Η μεταπροπονητική διατροφή είναι μία σύντομη αλλά κρισιμότατη ευκαιρία η οποία βρίσκεται μόνο αμέσως μετά από μια έντονη προπόνηση με βάρη. 
Είναι ένα άνοιγμα στο οποίο δε χωράει κανένας συμβιβασμός. Συμβιβασμοί και λάθη στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή έχουν σα συνέπεια τόσο την παρεμπόδιση μυϊκών κερδών αλλά και τον κίνδυνο απώλειας ήδη κερδισμένου μυϊκού ιστού. 
Με πιο απλά λόγια όχι μόνο δεν αναπτυσσόμαστε, αλλά κινδυνεύουμε να χάσουμε και αυτά τα οποία έχουμε κερδίσει με πολύ κόπο. 




Η μεταπροπονητική διατροφή είναι ο κύριος παράγοντας του αποτελέσματος του μικρού διαστήματος ανάρρωσης που ακολουθεί μια σκληρή προπόνηση. Αυτό το διάστημα μπορεί πραγματικά να αναδείξει ή να καταστρέψει έναν bodybuilder. 
Σκοπός αυτού του άρθρου είναι να κατανοήσετε πώς προσκομίζουμε τα μέγιστα οφέλη από την μεταπροπονητική διατροφή. 

Η σκληρή προπόνηση με βάρη συνεπάγεται ακραίες ενεργειακές απαιτήσεις από το σώμα μας. 
Το ATP είναι η άμεση παροχή ενέργειας των μυών μας κατά την προπόνηση. Κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης, τα αποθέματα ATP μειώνονται και η γλυκόζη και το γλυκογόνο χρησιμοποιούνται σαν καύσιμο των μυών μας. Το γλυκογόνο είναι το κυρίως καύσιμο των μυών για προπόνησης μεσαίας έως υψηλής έντασης. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η προπόνησή μας σε διάρκεια τόσο περισσότερο γλυκογόνο καίγεται. 


*Ποιο είναι το μυστικό για συνεχή κέρδη;* 

Για την επίτευξη μυών με μεγαλύτερη αντοχή και δύναμη, πρέπει σαν bodybuilders να αυξήσουμε την ικανότητα αποθήκευσης υδατανθρακικού καυσίμου, γνωστό ως γλυκογόνο, στους μύες μας. 
Για αύξηση μυϊκού όγκου από τις προπονήσεις μας, πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα συνεχές πλεόνασμα πρωτείνης ώστε να επιτευχθεί η μυϊκή υπερτροφία. 

Μετά από μία προπόνηση οι αποθήκες γλυκογόνου στους μύες έχουν αδειάσει (εφόσον κάνουμε σοβαρή προπόνηση και δεν πάμε γυμναστήριο για να περάσει η ώρα) και πολλές μυϊκές πρωτείνες έχουν διασπαστεί, αφήνοντας το σώμα μας σε ελλιπέστατο και στα δύο από τα προαναφερθέντα πολύ κρίσιμα στοιχεία (υδατάνθρακες και πρωτείνες). 

Όσο περισσότερο γλυκογόνο και γλυκόζη καίγεται για παροχή ενέργειας, τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα αρχίζουν και πέφτουν, το οποίο με τη σειρά του συνεπάγεται δραστική πτώση των επιπέδων της ινσουλίνης. 

Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό σημείο λόγω των ιδιοτήτων της ινσουλίνης και της σχέσης της με την πρωτεινοσύνθεση και την παραγωγή αναβολικών ορμονών από το σώμα. 



Αυτά τα μειωμένα επίπεδα γλυκόζης και ινσουλίνης συνεπάγονται αύξηση της καταβολικής ορμόνης κορτιζόλης. 

Με πιο απλά λόγια ινσουλίνη και κορτιζόλη είναι δυο αντίθετες ορμόνες. Σαν bodybuilders θέλουμε την ινσουλίνη κυρίως μετά την προπόνησή μας, ενώ απεχθανόμαστε την κορτιζόλη. 

*Ινσουλίνη = Αναβολική ορμόνη -> Μυϊκή ανάπτυξη!!! 
Κορτιζόλη = Καταβολική ορμόνη -> Μυϊκή καταστροφή!!!* 

Η κορτιζόλη μετατρέπει τον μυϊκό ιστό σε πρωτείνες για την παραγωγή γλυκογόνου. Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο το σώμα μας παράγει ενέργεια όταν η έτοιμη ενέργεια (γλυκόζη) και η αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια (γλυκογόνο) έχουν εξαντληθεί. Έτσι το σώμα ακολουθεί μια διαδικασία ονομαζόμενη γλυκονεογέννεση για να παράγει ενέργεια από τα αμινοξέα στο συκώτι. 

Γενικά μετά από μία προπόνηση τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης πέφτουν και της κορτιζόλης αυξάνονται. 

Όλα τα παραπάνω αποδεικνύουν τις άμεσες ανάγκες του σώματος μας μετά από μια προπόνηση. 

Για να προσκομίσουμε τα μέγιστα μυϊκά κέρδη από την προπόνησή μας πρέπει να αντιστρέψουμε την έλλειψη γλυκογόνου και πρωτείνης σε πλεόνασμα το δυνατόν συντομότερο! 

Είναι φανερό ότι τα δύο σημαντικότερα πράγματα που πρέπει να ακολουθούν μία προπόνηση είναι η αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου που κάηκε και η ανάπλαση των μυϊκών πρωτεϊνών που καταστράφηκαν κατά την προπόνησή μας. 

Αυτές οι διαδικασίες είναι άκρως εξαρτώμενες από το χρόνο. Πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν το συντομότερο και να ολοκληρωθούν το συντομότερο. 

Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση τα μυϊκά κύτταρα είναι άκρως δεκτικά στην ινσουλίνη, την ορμόνη που είναι υπεύθυνη για την μεταφορά της γλυκόζης και των αμινοξέων στα μυϊκά κύτταρα μέσω του αίματος. 

Προσοχή! Η πρωτεινοσύνθεση εμποδίζεται και περιορίζεται δραστικά αν υπάρξει ανεπαρκείς η καθυστερημένη τροφοδότηση ενέργειας και αμινοξέων για την αντιμετώπιση του μεταπροπονητικού καταβολισμού. 

Πρωταρχικός σκοπός της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής είναι να δημιουργήσει ένα περιβάλλον που θα αυξήσει τα επίπεδα των φυσικά παραγομένων αναβολικών ορμονών και να ξεκινήσει η καθοριστική διαδικασία της πρωτεινοσύνθεσης. 
Η άμεση μείωση των επιπέδων κορτιζόλης και η αύξηση των επιπέδων της ινσουλίνης, για την περαιτέρω έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης, είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος επίτευξης του σκοπού μας. 

Έτσι καταναλώνοντας τους κατάλληλους υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνησή μας μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε μια αυξημένη παραγωγή των αναβολικών ορμονών και να σταματήσουμε την γλυκονεογέννεση, πετυχαίνοντας έτσι μια σταθερή θετική ισορροπία αζώτου (μυϊκή ανάπτυξη). 




*Πώς μπορούμε λοιπόν να δημιουργήσουμε αυτό το αναβολικό περιβάλλον;* 

Το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο είναι η καταπίεση των επιπέδων κορτιζόλης το δυνατόν συντομότερο. Αυτός είναι και ο υπʼαριθμόν ένα κανόνας της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής. 

Ανεξάρτητα αν βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο όγκου, συντήρησης ή γράμμωσης η καταστολή της κορτιζόλης είναι υψίστης σημασίας για τα εξής: 

1. Αύξηση ή συντήρησης καθαρής μυϊκής μάζας 
2. Αναπλήρωση αποθηκών γλυκογόνου 
3. Αύξηση επιπέδων αναβολικών ορμονών 

Η κορτιζόλη δεν μπορεί να καταπιεστεί πιο γρήγορα από ότι συμβαίνει με μια έκρηξη στην απελευθέρωση ινσουλίνης από υδατάνθρακες ψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη. Η έκρηξη ινσουλίνης είναι τρομερά κερδοφόρα μετά την προπόνηση λόγω της ικανότητάς της να καταστέλλει την κορτιζόλη. Όσο το συντομότερο συμβεί αυτή η απελευθέρωση ινσουλίνης, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα μεταφερθούν οι πρωτείνες και οι υδατάνθρακες στους μυς για τη διαδικασία της μυϊκής ανάρρωσης. 

Σχετικά την ινσουλίνη, αυτή εκκρίνεται από το πάγκρεας κάθε φορά που τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης ή πρωτείνης αυξάνονται στο αίμα. 

Από τα παραπάνω συνεπάγεται ότι τόσο η αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου, όσο και η πρωτεινοσύνθεση προχωρούν ταχύτερα όταν οι υδατάνθρακες και η πρωτείνη καταναλώνονται ταυτόχρονα. 

Η ταχύτατη απορρόφηση των μετα-προπονητικών συστατικών είναι το κλειδί για την επιτυχία μετά από μια προπόνηση με βάρη. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται βέλτιστα με την κατανάλωση ροφήματος με συμπληρώματα πρωτείνης και υδατανθράκων. 

Για άλλη μία φορά, ο ρυθμός αναπλήρωσης γλυκογόνου και πρωτεινοσύνθεσης εξαρτάται από την ποσότητα ινσουλίνης στο αίμα. 
Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στα πιο ζωτικά συστατικά της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής: 


*Υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη* 

Το σώμα μας χρησιμοποιεί τους υδατάνθρακες σαν καύσιμο για την παραγωγή ενέργειας. Οι υδατάνθρακες των τροφίμων αποτελούνται από άμυλο (ψωμί, ρύζι, ζυμαρικά, πατάτες), φρούτα, λαχανικά και γάλα. 

Οι υδατάνθρακες μπορεί να είναι απλά ζάχαρα (γλυκόζη, γαλακτόζη, φρουκτόζη), ολιγοζαχαρίτες (αλυσίδες από δύο έως δέκα απλά ζάχαρα) και πολυζαχαρίτες (μεγαλύτερη πολυμερή γλυκόζης ή άλλων απλών ζαχάρων). 

Πολυζαχαρίτες συναντώνται σε αμυλώδεις υδατάνθρακες, διζαχαρίτες συναντώνται στο γάλα (λακτόζη) και στη ζάχαρη (σουκρόζη). Ο μονοζαχαρίτης φρουκτόζη είναι το ζάχαρο που συναντάμε στα φρούτα. 

Είναι σημαντικό να τονίσουμε ότι μόνο απλά ζάχαρα μπορούν να απορροφηθούν. Όλοι οι υδατάνθρακες διασπόνται από ένζυμα σε μόνο τρία απλά ζάχαρα: γλυκόζη, γαλακτόζη και φρουκτόζη. 

Μετά από την προπόνηση με βάρη το σώμα βρίσκεται σε υπογλυκαιμική κατάσταση. Το ζάχαρο στο αίμα και τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης έχουν μειωθεί δραστικά. Αμέσως μετά από την άσκηση τα φυσικά επίπεδα αυξητικής ορμόνης αγωνίζονται να αυξηθούν όσο τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης προσπαθούν να επανακάμψουν από την υψηλά καταβολική κατάσταση. 

Ένα συμπλήρωμα που να συνδυάζει υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση θα αυξήσει άμεσα τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα και θα προκαλέσει μια κατάσταση υπεργλυκαιμίας. Αυτό με τη σειρά του θα προκαλέσει αύξηση στην παραγωγή ινσουλίνης. 
Η νέα ποσότητα ινσουλίνης στο αίμα θα οδηγήσει τα απαραίτητα γλυκόζη και αμινοξέα στους μυς με αυξημένη ταχύτητα. 
Τα αυξημένα αυτά επίπεδα γλυκόζης θα αρχίσουν να προκαλούν νέα έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης στο αίμα, την ορμόνη κλειδί για την παραγωγή του αυξητικού παράγοντα ινσουλίνης (Insulin Growth Factor). 

Γιατί υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη; Γιατί προσφέρουν αυξημένους ρυθμούς απορρόφησης και απότομη έκκριση ινσουλίνης. Όσο το γρηγορότερο μεταφερθεί η γλυκόζη στο αίμα και στους μυς, τόσο λιγότερη πρωτείνη καταστρέφεται και τόσο περισσότερο γλυκογόνο αποθηκεύεται. 



Αυτή είναι η στιγμή της ημέρας που πρέπει να μην καταναλώνονται υδατάνθρακες χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη. Σύνθετοι και ινώδεις υδατάνθρακες χρειάζονται πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο να χωνευθούν και δεν δίνουν την βέλτιστη έκκριση ινσουλίνης για την καταπολέμηση του μυϊκού καταβολισμού. 

Επιπλέον πρέπει να μην καταναλώνονται λίπη και φρουκτόζη κατά τη διάρκεια της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής. Η φρουκτόζη δεν αναπληρώνει το μυϊκό γλυκογόνο, αλλά το γλυκογόνο του ήπατος, ενώ τα λίπη καθυστερούν την πέψη γιατί απαιτούν πολλές διαδικασίες για τη διάσπασή τους. 

Ένα άλλο σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι η ευαισθησία της ινσουλίνης. Εν συντομία, η δημιουργία ισχυρότερης έκκριση ινσουλίνης και η υψηλότερη ευαισθησία της μπορεί να επιτευχθεί αν καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας οι υδατάνθρακες της διατροφής μας προέρχονται από πηγές χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη και γενικά σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες (άμυλο). Κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο η έκκριση ινσουλίνης είναι ισχυρότερη όταν η μοναδική στιγμή της μέρας που καταναλώνονται απλά ζάχαρα είναι στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή. Πρέπει ακόμη να σημειώσουμε ότι αυξημένα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας συνεπάγονται και αυξημένη αποθήκευση λίπους. Ινσουλίνη, λοιπόν, ναι μεν καλή και σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, αλλά μόνο στη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή! 

Μόνο ορισμένοι τύποι υδατανθράκων θα αναπληρώσουν τα επίπεδα μυϊκού γλυκογόνου με τον τρόπο που θέλουμε. Αυτοί είναι υδατάνθρακες στη μορφή της γλυκόζης και της δεξτρόζης. 

Η βάση των υδατανθράκων που καταναλώνονται μετά την προπόνηση θα πρέπει να προέρχονται από πηγές πού βρίσκονται ψηλά στον γλυκαιμικό πίνακα. 
Δεξτρόζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη είναι οι δύο πηγές υδατανθράκων υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη που πρέπει να καταναλώνονται μεταπροπονητικά σε ίσες αναλογίες (50/50). 


*Πρωτείνη* 

Οι πρωτείνες είναι ένα απαραίτητο μέρος της καθημερινής μας ζωής, είτε το συνειδητοποιούμε είτε όχι. Οι πρωτείνες, στην ουσία, είναι τα δομικά στοιχεία της ζωής. Οι πρωτείνες δρουν σε κάθε κυτταρική κατασκευή του ανθρωπίνου σώματος. Κατανοώντας τη φύση των πρωτεϊνών και τις αλληλεπιδράσεις τους, μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα πώς να εκμεταλλευτούμε τη λειψή προτείνων για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. 

Η πρόσληψη πρωτεϊνών, σε συνδυασμό με υδατάνθρακες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη μετά την προπόνηση, είναι τα συστατικά κλειδί για την επίτευξη αναβολικού περιβάλλοντος. 

Η ταχύτατη απορρόφηση μέσω γρήγορης γαστρικής κένωσης, είναι υψίστης σημασίας σε αυτό το στάδιο. Με απλά λόγια, όσο το συντομότερο το ρόφημα περνάει από το στομάχι και ακολουθεί τη διαδικασία της πέψης, τόσο το καλύτερο για τους μυς μας. Στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για χάσιμο! 
Για το λόγο αυτό ένα υγρό ρόφημα που περιέχει υδροδιαλυτή πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος (hydrolyzed whey protein) είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για αυτή τη φάση. 
Η πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος χρειάζεται κατά μέσο όρο 20 λεπτά να απορροφηθεί, καθιστώντας τη την νούμερο ένα επιλογή στον αγώνα δρόμου για αφομοίωση. 


*Νερό* 

Η ενυδάτωση είναι ζωτική για την μέγιστη απόδοση και τη θερμορυθμιστική ισορροπία. Καρδιακή απόδοση, ροή αίματος και η εφίδρωση, μεταξύ άλλων φυσιολογικών λειτουργιών, εξαρτώνται από το πλάσμα του αίματος. Ακόμη, έχει σημαντική επίδραση σε διάφορες οσμωτικές διαδικασίες του οργανισμού. Ανισορροπίες έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την παρεμπόδιση της γαστρικής κένωσης, της απορρόφησης των υγρών στο έντερο, τα μυϊκά πρηξίματα και μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε πυρετό και κράμπες. 



*Νάτριο* 

Το νάτριο είναι απαραίτητο για τις οσμωτικές διαδικασίες, την ισορροπία των ηλεκτρολυτών, τον μηχανισμό της δίψας και για πολλά άλλα. Πολλές ορμόνες (όπως ADH και το σύστημα Renin-Angiotensin) μπορούν να ρυθμίσουν τις διάφορες λήψεις νατρίου. Ενώ τα νεφρά είναι άκρως αποτελεσματικά στο να αποβάλλουν αυτό το υδατοδιαλυτό μέταλλο, μεγάλη περίσσεια ΝΑ+ μπορεί να συμβάλει στην υπέρταση και στην οστεοπόρωση. 


*L-glutamine* 

Οξειδωτικό στρες, ναυτία, καταβολισμός και πολλά άλλα, είναι συνήθως το αποτέλεσμα ανεπαρκούς διατροφής συνδυασμένης με σκληρή προπόνηση. Υπάρχουν πολλά εργογενικά βοηθήματα τα οποία έχουν σα σκοπό να βοηθήσουν τον καταπονημένο αθλητή. Παρόλα αυτά, πολύ λίγα βοηθήματα έχουν καταφέρει να επιβιώσουν από τη σκληρή κριτική της επιστημονικής κοινότητας. Μεταξύ αυτών είναι και το μη-απαραίτητο (ή καλύτερα, «υπό όρους» απαραίτητο) αμινοξύ γλουταμίνη.* 
Όσες περισσότερες ημέρες προπονείσθε, τόσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται το ρίσκο της κόπωσης και των συμπτωμάτων υπερπροπόνησης. Μπορείτε να μειώσετε δραστικά αυτό το ρίσκο προσθέτοντας γλουταμίνη μετά την προπόνησή σας. 
Τροφές ψηλές σε πρωτείνη όπως το κρέας, τα ψάρια, τα φασόλια είναι άριστες πηγές γλουταμίνης και θα πρέπει να καταναλώνονται συστηματικά. 
Το αμινοξύ γλουταμίνη είναι από τα λίγα συμπληρώματα που ισχύει το «όσο περισσότερο, τόσο καλύτερα» και συνήθως το μόνο πράγμα που περιορίζει τη λήψη της για έναν σοβαρό αθλητή bodybuilding είναι το κόστος. Αν υπάρχουν οικονομικοί περιορισμοί λοιπόν, προτείνεται η χρήση γλουταμίνης μόνο στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή. 

_*Τη χρονική περίοδο που γράφτηκε αυτό το άρθρο, η γλουταμίνη και η αποτελεσματικότητά της βρίσκεται υπό αμφισβήτηση, ωστόσο επειδή τα ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα δεν είναι ακόμη ξεκάθαρα, θα συνεχίσουμε να την προτείνουμε στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή._ 


*Αντιοξειδωτικά* 

Πολλαπλές χημικές αντιδράσεις συμβαίνουν στο ανθρώπινο σώμα σαν αποτέλεσμα της έντονης προπόνησης. Κατά τη διάρκεια τόσο της αεροβικής όσο και της αναεροβικής προπόνησης, μια τέτοια αντίδραση είναι και η δημιουργία υπερβολικών ελευθέρων ριζών. Ακόμη, οι έκκεντρες και ομόκεντρες συσπάσεις, οι οποίες είναι βασικές για την μυϊκή υπερτροφία (και υπερπλασία), δείχνουν να αυξάνουν αυτή την αντίδραση γνωστή ως Exercise Induced Oxidative Stress (EIOS). 
Η λήψη αντιοξειδωτικών συμπληρωμάτων έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μειώνει αυτή την αντίδραση από την προπόνηση. Επιπλέον, η χρονική περίοδος αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι η βέλτιστη χρονική στιγμή για τη λήψη αντιοξειδωτικών συμπληρωμάτων για την καταπολέμηση της EIOS. 

Ένα κατάλληλο αναβολικό ρόφημα που θα προκαλέσει την ινσουλίνη με ταυτόχρονη γρήγορη γαστρική κένωση είναι το ιδανικό περιβάλλον για την λήψη αντιοξειδωτικών και την καταπολέμηση της EIOS. 
Παρόλα αυτά πρέπει να υπογραμμιστεί ότι η λήψη αντιοξειδωτικών δεν θα πρέπει να περιορίζεται μόνο στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή αλλά πρέπει να γίνεται καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. 
Ισχυρές αντιοξιδωτικές ιδιότητες έχουν οι βιταμίνες C, E και Α. 

*Χρώμιο* 

Το χρώμιο αυξάνει την ευαισθησία της ινσουλίνης και η έλλειψή του κάνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δεν υπάρχει ημερησία συνιστώμενη ποσότητα για το χρώμιο, ωστόσο οι περισσότεροι ειδικοί συμφωνούν ότι χρειαζόμαστε τουλάχιστον 200mcg την ημέρα. Μια πρόσφατη έρευνα έδειξε πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα με δόση 1000mcg την ημέρα. Για την σκληρά προπονούμενο αθλητή η προτεινόμενη δόση είναι στα 400mcg την ημέρα. 


*Συνδυάζοντας τα συστατικά για μέγιστη μυϊκή ανάρρωση και ανάπτυξη!* 

Η μεταπροπονητική διατροφή είναι ζωτικής σημασίας. Πλήθος διατροφικών στοιχείων πρέπει να καταναλωθούν σε αυτό το μικρό χρονικό διάστημα όπως γλυκόζη, μαλτοδεξτρίνη και πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όσο περισσότερες θερμίδες καταναλώνονται, τόσο πιο αργά γίνεται το άδειασμα του στομάχου. 
Παρόλα αυτά ένα διάλυμα υδατανθράκων 2.5-10% έχει αποδειχθεί ότι έχει βαθμό απορρόφησης (η καλύτερα κένωσης) ίσο με αυτό του απλού νερού. Επίσης το σύστημα μεταφοράς της γλυκόζης και νατρίου αυξάνει περαιτέρω του παραπάνω ρυθμούς! 
Οι ενδεικνυόμενες τιμές είναι 500mg νατρίου ανά λίτρο νερού και διάλυμα πρωτείνης και υδατανθράκων 92% σε νερό. 
Όλα αυτά ίσως φαίνονται λίγο περίπλοκα, αλλά θα εξηγηθούν με ακριβή νούμερα στη συνέχεια.



Μέχρι τώρα καλύψαμε τα βασικά συστατικά τα οποία πρέπει να περιέχονται σε ένα μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα. 
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να περιορίσουμε τον ρυθμό κατανάλωσης του ροφήματος. Αν και τη χρονική στιγμή μετά την προπόνηση το σώμα μας είναι ικανό να απορροφήσει τα θρεπτικά συστατικά περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη στιγμή μέσα στη μέρα, είναι πού πιθανό να υπερφορτώσουμε την ικανότητα του σώματός μας για χώνευση. 

Το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα θα πρέπει να καταναλωθεί σε μια χρονική περίοδο 60 λεπτών της ώρας. 

Αυτή η σταδιακή κατανάλωση θα επιτρέψει καλύτερη επεξεργασία των συστατικών που απορροφώνται από την πέψη. Ένας γενικός κανόνας είναι να καταναλώνεται το μισό ρόφημα στα 5 πρώτα λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση και το υπόλοιπο μισό να καταναλώνεται σιγά-σιγά μέσα στα 60λεπτά. Αναλυτικό χρονοδιάγραμμα ακολουθεί παρακάτω. 

Ένας άλλος παράγοντας υψίστης σημασίας είναι και η κατανάλωση νερού μετά την προπόνηση. 

Το νερό είναι απαραίτητο για την αποθήκευση των υδατανθράκων. Αν θέλουμε να αναπληρώσουμε τις αποθήκες γλυκογόνου μετά την προπόνηση, το νερό είναι ο καλύτερος σύμμαχός μας. Χρησιμοποιείστε μόνο νερό μετά την προπόνηση, ποτέ μη χρησιμοποιείτε χυμό, γάλα ή σόδα. 
Η ποσότητα των υδατανθράκων που καταναλώνεται στη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή, πέρα από το σωματικό βάρος εξαρτάται και από τους στόχους μας. 

Προσοχή όλες οι παρακάτω συνιστώμενες ποσότητες βασίζονται σε κιλά άπαχης μάζας. Για παράδειγμα ένας άντρας βάρους 100 κιλών με ποσοστό λίπους 20%, αντιστοιχεί σε άπαχο βάρος 80 κιλών. 


_Πρωτείνη_ 

0.55 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας. 

Π.χ. για 80 κιλά απάχης μάζας, το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα θα πρέπει να περιέχει 44 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. 

_Υδατάνθρακες_ 

Περίοδος όγκου: 1.1 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας. 50% προερχόμενα από γλυκόζη και 50% προερχόμενα από μαλτοδεξτρίνη 

Π.χ. για 80 κιλά άπαχης μάζας, αντιστοιχούν 88 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων (44γρ γλυκόζης και 44 γραμμάρια μαλτοδεξτρίνης) 

Περίοδος γράμμωσης: 0.55 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας. 50% προερχόμενα από γλυκόζη και 50% προερχόμενα από μαλτοδεξτρίνη 

(ακόμη σε προπονήσεις μιας μικρής μυϊκής ομάδας, οι υδατάνθρακες μπορούν να μειωθούν περαιτέρω) 

_Νερό_ 

Συνολική ποσότητα υδατανθράκων και πρωτείνης σε γραμμάρια δια 0.08 (ml). 

Π.χ. για 80 κιλά άπαχης μάζας και 88+44=132 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων και πρωτείνης η ποσότητα νερού είναι 132/0.08= 1650ml νερό , ή 1,65 λίτρα. 

_Νάτριο_ 

500mg νατρίου ανά λίτρο νερού. 

Π.χ. σε 1,65λίτρα νερό, 825mg νάτριο 

Πηγή νατρίου μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι το επιτραπέζιο αλάτι. Συνήθως 1/4 κουταλιάς του γλυκού αλάτι περιέχει περί τα 490mg νάτριο. Κοιτάξτε τις συσκευασίες για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. 

_Κρεατίνη – Αντιοξειδωτικά – Γλουταμίνη_ 

Κρεατίνη 5-10 γραμμάρια 
Γλουταμίνη 5-10 γραμμάρια 
Αντιοξειδωτικά το δυνατόν περισσότερα. (1000mg C είναι ένα καλό μέσο όρο) 


Μεγάλη προσοχή χρειάζεται η σωστή χρονική κατανάλωση των παραπάνω στοιχείων. 

Για καλύτερη κατανόηση ας χωρίσουμε το χρόνο της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής σε δύο φάσεις. 



_ΦΑΣΗ 1_ 

Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση. 

Λήψη της κρεατίνης κατευθείαν στο στόμα. Κατάποση της με μικρές γουλιές του ροφήματος υδατανθράκων-πρωτείνης-νατρίου. 

Κατανάλωση του μισού ροφήματος στα 5 πρώτα λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση. Αφήστε 10-15 λεπτά να καθίσει το μείγμα στο στομάχι σας. 

Συνολικός χρόνος 1ης φάσης : 20 λεπτά 

_ΦΑΣΗ 2_ 

Μετά τα 20 λεπτά της 1ης φάσης... 

Κατανάλωση γλουταμίνης, αντιοξειδωτικών (και χρωμίου). 
Συνεχίστε να λαμβάνεται αργά το υπόλοιπο μισό ρόφημα για τα υπόλοιπα 40 λεπτά. 

Συνολικός χρόνος 2ης φάσης: 40 λεπτά 

Συνολικός χρόνος κατανάλωσης μεταπροπονητικού ροφήματος: 60 λεπτά 


*Σύνοψη* 

Καλύψαμε τη σημασία και σοβαρότητα της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής. Θα χρειαστεί κάποιο σχεδιασμό για να προετοιμαστεί για τον καθένα σας, αλλά σας διαβεβαιώ ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα επιβραβεύσουν την προσπάθειά σας. 

Ο χρόνος μετά την προπόνηση είναι πολύ σημαντικός και δεν πρέπει να μας πιάνει απροετοίμαστους! 

Οι δόσεις που αναφέρονται στο παραπάνω άρθρο είναι ενδεικτικές και προκύπτουν από επιστημονική έρευνα και προτάσεις καταξιωμένων ξένων προπονητών. Αν η γλυκόζη δεν είναι 44 γραμμάρια και είναι 49-50 δεν θα λειτουργήσει εις βάρος μας, αλλά καλό είναι να τηρούνται οι ακριβείς αναλογίες και το χρονοδιάγραμμα. 
Σχετικά με το νερό, κάποιοι ενδέχεται να βρουν την ποσότητα μεγάλη. Μπορούν στην αρχή να ξεκινήσουν με τα 3/4 αυτής μέχρι να συνηθίσουν τη διαδικασία. 

Και μην ξεχνάτε, στην προπόνηση δίνουμε το 200%! 

*Παναγιώτης Βίτσας - Muscleboss*

Βασισμένο στο _«Journal of Hyperplasia Research and Development Centre»_

----------

